# Disciphering Schutzhund?



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Can someone please explain to me what this means?

Taken from dogs listed on the pedigree of my dog:

Schh3 (V-BSP, SG-WUSV-WM), IP03, Bundessieger 08

Schh3, Landessiegerin 2008 V


(I know the Schh3, is Shutzhund level 3.)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

IPO3 is pretty much the same as the SchH3 (and now all dogs do IPO since SchH is no more). 
BSP = the Bundessiegerpfrüng (the German National SchH3 championships) so the dog got a V (excellent score of 286-300) and won in 08. When you see BSP it means the dog participated. If more, then they add things like the V or V1 (winner), etc. 

WUSV = basically is the World organization of German Shepherd Dog Clubs so the dog participated in and received an SG rating (270-285). 

WM = I believe is the Weltmeisterschaft, but right now my mind is drawing a blank. A world IPO competition for all breeds. Someone may need to correct me on this.


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

lhczth said:


> IPO3 is pretty much the same as the SchH3 (and now all dogs do IPO since SchH is no more).
> BSP = the Bundessiegerpfrüng (the German National SchH3 championships) so the dog got a V (excellent score of 286-300) and won in 08. When you see BSP it means the dog participated. If more, then they add things like the V or V1 (winner), etc.
> 
> WUSV = basically is the World organization of German Shepherd Dog Clubs so the dog participated in and received an SG rating (270-285).
> ...


Yeah thats mostly correct but the WUSV-WM is the World Union of the German Shepherd Dog World Championship so its not All Breed. The All Breed World Championship is the FCI-WM.

Landessiegerin V is possibly Regional Champion with an excellent score I think?

Its just confusing nowadays since Schutzhund changed its name to IPO but both are interchangeable. Its exactly the same qualification.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I thought the WM was a separate event since I never see it paired with WUSV.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

In the above, they coupled it with the WUSV.....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

True. That's what I get for rushing.  Also realize my explanation wasn't very good either and I totally missed the other part.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

If you look at working-dog eu, that is how it is presented.



02.10.2012WUSV-WM 2012Steyr (Austria)Frodo van de Biezenhoeve


----------

